# Boeing 787 wing stress test



## Torch (Aug 17, 2011)

http://787flighttest.com/hanger/wp-content/plugins/flash-video-player/mediaplayer/player.swf?streamer=rtmp://cp81820.edgefcs.net/ondemand/tpn/firstflight/&file=TestLog4.flv


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 17, 2011)

Blimey


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## hub (Aug 17, 2011)

Great clip!
You don't feel so bad when you see the wings flex on a plane when they come into land!


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 18, 2011)

I would expect that carbon fibre is used


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 18, 2011)

Isn't carbon fiber rigid.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 18, 2011)

Carbon fibre and epoxy composites and titanium graphite laminate are used in the construction of the wings.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2011)

Coors9 said:


> Isn't carbon fiber rigid.



No, but a stucture built of carbon fiber can be made to be rigid or flexible. Check out the flex on a carbon shaft golf club for example.

I have seen a similar video, perhaps a TV show, on when they did this for the triple 7. In that case the ultimate failure was dramatic - and loud!


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 18, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> No, but a stucture built of carbon fiber can be made to be rigid or flexible. Check out the flex on a carbon shaft golf club for example.
> 
> I have seen a similar video, perhaps a TV show, on when they did this for the triple 7. In that case the ultimate failure was dramatic - and loud!



Is the video available anywhere?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2011)

Yup, here you go. I think it's a clip from a Nova program. Not very good quality but impresssive nonetheless.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRf395ioJRY_


----------



## davparlr (Aug 19, 2011)

I am surprised at the bend in the wing. Boeing also did the B-2 but the B-2 wing is quite rigid. Probably a weight savings to allow such bend. I believe the B-2 was tested to failure.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 19, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Yup, here you go. I think it's a clip from a Nova program. Not very good quality but impresssive nonetheless.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRf395ioJRY_




Very impressive, Thank you for finding it


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------

